

Instant PHP and CSS search - gusgordon
http://voke.fm/is_array

======
tyw
I like this, but I feel that a list of all the potential completions instead
of snapping to the nearest one would be very useful. Sometimes you remember
part of the function you're after but not the enough of it to get the
autocomplete to snap to the right thing. It could still snap to the nearest,
but seeing a list of potential completions would be nice as well.

~~~
gusgordon
Thanks, I see where you are coming from. I'll look into a way to do that.
Detecting when a user types something that is contained in the name of many
functions/properties/etc. probably would be pretty easy. Then that could just
be displayed below the text field or something.

------
clu3
Nice work, I've been wanting to do something like this as well,at least for my
own reference. I'd really love to be able to search for parts of the
functions' name, for example, searching 'arr' would give all the functions
containing the word 'arr', be it in the middle or anywhere in the name.

And please add jquery documentation. It is getting huge and difficult to
reference. I myself sometimes just can't be sure if I should use .before() or
.insertBefore(). This kind of interface would be great for quick referencing
like that

------
mikey_p
Seems very limited compared to the PHP.net documentation. For instance I like
to see return values.

Also, PHP being PHP certain sections are a bit of a mess, such as str*
function, and having the 'see also' section along with the function list on
the left often helps me find what I'm looking for when I can't remember what
it's called.

~~~
gusgordon
Thanks for the feedback. This is not meant to be a full replacement for
documentation. I always find myself just looking for an example of how to use
some code or how to do something with code. This is designed to help solve
that problem as quickly as possible. I do think, though, that there is room to
add that feature you describe. It would be easy to detect when some characters
are entered that are present in a lot of functions, then display a list of
relevant functions etc.

------
halfpipe
Really like this. Simpler than searching PHP documentation if only needing to
know something quickly. Nice idea :)

~~~
gusgordon
Thanks!

~~~
halfpipe
I like how it underlines whether it's CSS or PHP too :P, and the link to the
source at the bottom. Very handy little tool. Did it take long to make?

~~~
gusgordon
It took a bit to extract all the necessary data the right way, and some little
things like getting the back button to work correctly held me up.

~~~
halfpipe
I assume by the "back button" you are referring to the text saying "Voke" on
each page?

I wouldn't have clicked it until looking for a back button. Might be worth
leaving it as text, and maybe placing a back button to the left of it?
Personally I think something similar to the back button in Windows Phone would
look nice. Something like the button here:
<http://i.msdn.microsoft.com/dynimg/IC505392.png>

~~~
gusgordon
I was referring to just the standard browser back button, ha. I'm using the
HTML5 history API for this, and the back button was causing recursion
problems. That said, I know what you mean, and that could be a good idea.

~~~
halfpipe
Ah, so I see. It's good to know you got it working though!

------
bkyan
I got an unexpected result for "back" as per the following screenshot:

[http://screen.capture.mindcast.com/clips/1362419850gn9hxd2j9...](http://screen.capture.mindcast.com/clips/1362419850gn9hxd2j93.png)

------
sideproject
So good! This made me realise how many times I go to "php.net" and do a
search. Bookmarked it and will be using it from now on! Thank you!

------
TallboyOne
I like the easy design.

------
omgyeah
Can't thank you enough. Maybe i can help you dev though?

~~~
gusgordon
Sure, I'd be glad to have some help and hear someone else's ideas. If you're
interested you can email me (address is in my profile).

------
gdg92989
The site looks great and I'm curious how your indexing all those docs to be
searched so quickly. However I also feel obliged to tell you to stop
encouraging people to use PHP =p

~~~
camus
whatever man , php is not going anywhere soon , you can hate it all you want
doesnt make a difference.

------
antoinec
Great idea ! Can't wait for the javascript :p !

------
yen223
Nice! Can't wait for a Python/Ruby version.

~~~
gusgordon
Thanks a lot, I definitely want to make this work for more languages if people
find it useful. However, with Python for example, I thought it would be more
difficult due to the mass amount of modules, so I went with PHP first.

